# Modifier 59 or XS for Colonoscopy



## dkrisak (Jan 30, 2015)

I code outpatient colonoscopies and if I now have a Medicare patient who has a cold forcep biopsy in the descending colon and a hot snare polypectomy in the transverse colon, do I still use 59 on the 45380 or do I now use XS.  I believe the large intestine would still be the entire structure/organ so my feeling is to still use the 59.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Lorisvg (Feb 2, 2015)

I also code outside colonoscopies that my family practice doctor does. I am using the 59 modifier because none of the x modifiers fit that scenario.


----------

